# dm / multipath & lvm2

## vinz

hello

i have a system connected to a fc-san

the hardware is set up and working properly, i have a debian system accessing the volumes already, but i'd like to migrate the system to gentoo

the problem is, dm/lvm is not populating the volumes

hope somebody can help me  :Smile: 

```

# pvscan -v 

    Wiping cache of LVM-capable devices

    Wiping internal VG cache

    Walking through all physical volumes

  No matching physical volumes found

 # uname -rpm

2.6.31-xen-r11 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5530 @ 2.40GHz

PV550F12-UPPER (360050cc0006102f20000000000000028) dm-0 ,

[size=3.2T][features=1 queue_if_no_path][hwhandler=0]

\_ round-robin 0 [prio=4][active]

 \_ #:#:#:# sdb 8:16  [active][ready]

 \_ #:#:#:# sdd 8:48  [active][ready]

 \_ #:#:#:# sdf 8:80  [active][ready]

 \_ #:#:#:# sdh 8:112 [active][ready]

PV550F12-LOWER (360050cc0006102e80000000000000000) dm-1 ,

[size=3.2T][features=1 queue_if_no_path][hwhandler=0]

\_ round-robin 0 [prio=4][active]

 \_ #:#:#:# sdc 8:32  [active][ready]

 \_ #:#:#:# sde 8:64  [active][ready]

 \_ #:#:#:# sdg 8:96  [active][ready]

 \_ #:#:#:# sdi 8:128 [active][ready]

 # dmsetup ls

PV550F12-UPPER  (252, 0)

PV550F12-LOWER  (252, 1)

 # dmsetup status

PV550F12-UPPER: 0 6959407104 multipath 2 0 0 0 1 1 A 0 4 0 8:16 A 0 8:48 A 0 8:80 A 0 8:112 A 0 

PV550F12-LOWER: 0 6959407104 multipath 2 0 0 0 1 1 A 0 4 0 8:32 A 0 8:64 A 0 8:96 A 0 8:128 A 0 

# ls -l /dev/mapper/

total 0

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 252,  1 Mar 12 12:26 PV550F12-LOWER

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 252,  0 Mar 12 12:26 PV550F12-UPPER

crw-rw---- 1 root root  10, 53 Mar 12  2010 control

 # ls -l /dev/dm*

ls: cannot access /dev/dm*: No such file or directory

 # dmesg |grep device-map 

[    1.029450] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    1.029594] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.029762] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.1.0 loaded

[    1.029767] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded

[    1.029770] device-mapper: multipath queue-length: version 0.1.0 loaded

[    1.029773] device-mapper: multipath service-time: version 0.2.0 loaded

# lsscsi 

[0:0:1:0]    disk    ATA      Hitachi HDS72168 P21O  /dev/sda 

[4:0:0:0]    disk    transtec PROVIGO 550F           /dev/sdb 

[4:0:0:1]    process transtec PROVIGO 550F           -       

[4:0:1:0]    disk    transtec PROVIGO 550F           /dev/sdc 

[4:0:1:1]    process transtec PROVIGO 550F           -       

[4:0:2:0]    disk    transtec PROVIGO 550F           /dev/sdd 

[4:0:2:1]    process transtec PROVIGO 550F           -       

[4:0:3:0]    disk    transtec PROVIGO 550F           /dev/sde 

[4:0:3:1]    process transtec PROVIGO 550F           -       

[5:0:0:0]    disk    transtec PROVIGO 550F           /dev/sdf 

[5:0:0:1]    process transtec PROVIGO 550F           -       

[5:0:1:0]    disk    transtec PROVIGO 550F           /dev/sdg 

[5:0:1:1]    process transtec PROVIGO 550F           -       

[5:0:2:0]    disk    transtec PROVIGO 550F           /dev/sdh 

[5:0:2:1]    process transtec PROVIGO 550F           -       

[5:0:3:0]    disk    transtec PROVIGO 550F           /dev/sdi 

[5:0:3:1]    process transtec PROVIGO 550F           -       

# pvscan -vvv 2>&1|grep map

        /dev/mapper/PV550F12-LOWER: Already in device cache

        /dev/mapper/PV550F12-UPPER: Already in device cache

        /dev/mapper/control: Not a block device

        /dev/mapper/PV550F12-UPPER: New preferred name

        Opened /dev/mapper/PV550F12-UPPER RO

      /dev/mapper/PV550F12-UPPER: size is 6959407104 sectors

        Closed /dev/mapper/PV550F12-UPPER

      /dev/mapper/PV550F12-UPPER: size is 6959407104 sectors

        Opened /dev/mapper/PV550F12-UPPER RO O_DIRECT

        /dev/mapper/PV550F12-UPPER: block size is 4096 bytes

        Closed /dev/mapper/PV550F12-UPPER

        Using /dev/mapper/PV550F12-UPPER

        Opened /dev/mapper/PV550F12-UPPER RO O_DIRECT

        /dev/mapper/PV550F12-UPPER: block size is 4096 bytes

      /dev/mapper/PV550F12-UPPER: No label detected

        Closed /dev/mapper/PV550F12-UPPER

        /dev/mapper/PV550F12-LOWER: New preferred name

        Opened /dev/mapper/PV550F12-LOWER RO

      /dev/mapper/PV550F12-LOWER: size is 6959407104 sectors

        Closed /dev/mapper/PV550F12-LOWER

      /dev/mapper/PV550F12-LOWER: size is 6959407104 sectors

        Opened /dev/mapper/PV550F12-LOWER RO O_DIRECT

        /dev/mapper/PV550F12-LOWER: block size is 4096 bytes

        Closed /dev/mapper/PV550F12-LOWER

        Using /dev/mapper/PV550F12-LOWER

        Opened /dev/mapper/PV550F12-LOWER RO O_DIRECT

        /dev/mapper/PV550F12-LOWER: block size is 4096 bytes

      /dev/mapper/PV550F12-LOWER: No label detected

        Closed /dev/mapper/PV550F12-LOWER

 # egrep -v "^#|^$|^    #" /etc/lvm/lvm.conf 

devices {

    dir = "/dev"

    scan = [ "/dev" ]

    preferred_names = [ ]

    filter = [ "a|/dev/mapper/*|", "a|/dev/cciss/.*|", "r|.*|" ]

    cache_dir = "/etc/lvm/cache"

    cache_file_prefix = ""

    write_cache_state = 1

    sysfs_scan = 1

    md_component_detection = 1

    md_chunk_alignment = 1

    data_alignment_detection = 1

    data_alignment = 0

    data_alignment_offset_detection = 1

    ignore_suspended_devices = 0

}

[...]

 # egrep -v "^#|^$|^    #" /etc/multipath.conf 

defaults {

udev_dir                /dev

polling_interval        15

selector                "round-robin 0"

path_grouping_policy    group_by_prio

failback                5

path_checker            tur

rr_min_io               100

rr_weight               uniform

no_path_retry           queue

user_friendly_names     yes

}

blacklist {

devnode loop

devnode sda

wwid 1ATA_Hitachi_HDS721680PLA380_PVE231ZETR48DU

}

multipaths {

        multipath {

                wwid    360050cc0006102f20000000000000028

                alias   PV550F12-UPPER

        }

        multipath {

                wwid    360050cc0006102e80000000000000000

                alias   PV550F12-LOWER

        }

       

```

----------

